# [VicFires]Heart felt wishes to those that have suffered loss



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

A big thanks to the firemen that risk life to save others in these tough conditions.
My heart goes out to those that have suffered loss in the Victorian bush fires, an absolute tragedy .
I have spent a lot of time working on small family wineries in some of the areas affected and hope all those families are safe and well.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I just clicked on the news, I can scarcely believe it.
Thoughts and prayers for everyone invloved down there and their friends and families.
Thanks and thanks again to all the fireys and emergency personel helping others out at great risk to themselves.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

A sad weekend, having relo's so close I was a little worried...

Nothing can fight 100km winds, nothing can prepare you for them, nothing...

But hearing some fires were deilbrately lit by people smoking ciggies is terrible...


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I totally agree. The voluntary firefighters are the unsung heros of Australia. The digger spirit lives on in these guys. They are all legends who risk their lives to help those in need.

Scott


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm horrified to hear this morning that the number of dead is 25, I hope that this number stays low and does not climb to the predicted 40 or more, Truly a tragedy.
Our great land is in such a contrast to itself, so much heat and fire in the south yet too much moisture and rain in the north. Two natural catastrophes on either end of the country is too much to bear although the fires may have been deliberate.



> The voluntary firefighters are the unsung heroes of Australia.


Once more I agree, well done guys and gals.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A terrible tragedy , those poor people killed and their relatives left behind living with that horrible memory , the fire fighters , what can i say , they are more than heros and each one of them should get a bravery award and also their wives and families who are feeding them and keeping water and fluids up to them, . Those men and woman are the backbone of the Australian way of life and i cant really find words strong enough to express my gratitude to them and i wonder just how much discomfort they go through to protect their fellow man , God Love you , all of you .


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A dreadful weekend indeed...

I feel great sorrow for those bereaved, injured and homeless.

Great work and dedication shown by the firefighters, and all the others involved in the battle.

Andybear


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Just looking at the burnt out cars on 9msn sends a shiver up my back :shock: What a nightmare it would be  If some low life fire bug was responsible then I hope they are caught and dealt with as harshly as possible :twisted: 
As others have mentioned, condolences to all affected by this tragedy.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Our thoughts are with those fire fighters and the families that have lost loved ones and homes.
Have spent many weekend getaways in Marysville and to here that all buildings bar one have been burnt
to the ground in this beautiful town must be sole destroying for the locals.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like to echo those thoughts about the heros fighting these fires (my brother is one of them) and to those that have suffered loss in the flames.

Last night I sat and watched the eerie orange glow as the line of flames from the Beechworth fire made it's way closer to us. It was a long night watching for embers. Today the smoke around here is thick, but so far the winds have remained kind to us and at present we are fine. A change in the winds would see our situation worsen very quickly, so tonight will be another long one. So far we have been very fortunate, a terrible shame that so many have not enjoyed similar good fortune.

Stay Safe,
Rob


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with ya Rob, my parents farm has been threatened by fires before as have some relatives properties, those nervous hours waiting to see what the fire does are no fun at all!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have just driven from Milawa (near Wangaratta) to Melbourne. I had to get home today for work tomorrow. The smoke from there to Seymour was thick as pea soup. Driving through the Wallan area after the Hume was reopened was a real eye opener... Everywhere is black, house ruins visible from the highway, dead kangaroos on the dividing strip (toated). It's a shocker. I cannot begin to imagine the stress these victims are under and the horror they have faced. There were still small areas of fire remaining and the CFA were busy putting these out.

The CFA? These people are real heroes... putting their lives at risk to save others... their own choice. They really are heroes.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts guys. If winds hold, we will be fine.

50 dead and 600 homes lost. Shocking, unbelievably shocking.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I just heard the death toll has gone to 49 and still rising - an absolute tragedy.

At the same time, I find it curious that when a Filipino ferry went down with 400 souls it didn't even make most Australian news services. A few weeks ago over a thousand Palestinians were killed by Israel and hundreds of thousands of people have been hacked apart in Africa and not many people stop to feel sorry for them for more than 30 seconds (the time it takes for the story or ad to change on TV).

It's not that I am trying to minimalise the tragedy of Victoria - not at all, I just find it strange that we value Australian lives so overtly more than other people around the world (dare I say non-white people) who have suffered far more.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Happens all the time deano agree with you 100% regards Silderman


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

It's not a racist thing it's just that we should always look after our own. 
Good luck to all the people in VIC and everybody else dealing with fires now. 
Heard that a lot were lit by people, only fair that if caught they got lit up i think.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Deano , its a natural reaction mate , if 3 people in your street are robbed and one is next door , it effects you more than 10 people being robbed in a suberb 100 km from you , we still care that these terrible things are happening , and are appaled by them, but their not our neigbours and its not happening next door.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Wind has swung round and strengthened (BUGGER). Pushing the fire directly toward us - bracing for an ugly night.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bushy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys. If winds hold, we will be fine.


Good luck Bushy. Just make sure you stay safe.


----------



## Blackant (Mar 19, 2007)

Shocking bloody shocking. I've just watched the latest. The death toll just keeps going up. My god what a tragedy.

My heart goes out to all the relatives who lost someone and a BIG THANKYOU to the firefighters and backup personal.

We are AUSSIES and we will come out of this.

If it was deliberatly lit, I hope the law comes down VERY VERY heavy no matter what age they are.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

saw some mobile phone footage this morning. looked like an the bottom of a nasa rocket firing directly across the road. is it the eucalyptus gas that burns like that? it didnt even look like anything was being consumed . just looked like a gas explosion, like napalm dropping from the sky. i couldnt imagine anyone could fight that.

all the best to country victorians , love that country down there and the people

pete


----------



## JC61 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am sitting in Perth, pissed off, frustrated angry and helpless to do anything. Toll so far, brothers house gone, sister in law both sisters houses gone, other brothers daughter house gone. All alive so something to be smiling about I suppose. I just hope any mongerel involved in starting these fires....as I said on the other side of the country and frustrated as all hell.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

All the best to you and your neighbors Bushy, hope it stays a long way away.
I maned my first fire tanker at the age of 12, I grew up with a CFA fire Captain (Dad) in a small rural area. It was a hot summers day and the local tip had ignited and spread into a small patch of bush, all the locals were away playing tennis and cricket so the old man grabbed me and a another local lad to man the tanker while he drove. We were taught from very young how to use hoses, pumps etc, going out on the truck for drills etc, but they were nothing like the real thing. It seamed like an exciting game to start then the reality hit home and I sh!t myself. Have fought several fires since and hated every one of them, non were ever like this though and I truly feel for all that are involved.
Feel very helpless watching, now unable to hop on a truck. If you are physically strong enough the CFA can do with all the members they can get.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Watching the TV coverage it is so sad that people have to suffer so much and that horrendous loss of life and property. 

What a wonderful crew are all those volunteers doing their bit to assist where they can


----------



## alcbb (Dec 2, 2008)

its terrible, we go to marysville (which is totally gone) for the snow and i totally feel for the people living there. 
Its a sad sad day for australia on so many levels


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

My heart goes out to everyone involved .last i heard the death toll was 65 souls ......... trulely tragic .

I also know that the bush fireries and emergency service are truley special people .we do not even know half the story of what these people put themselves through to try and keep us safe . they are an inspiration to us all .

craig


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR25vgQAAA/fgAAQQAPQMCAAEAC/59+gIABoNUepiA0PNUNBoAlU/SU8iabU9E0ZoGmps5B01zT3fwjpQf6svFIIYoOycAROuyFKVUIqGFlLxTW36cTxmdDDiWLuwodHMmVroCkPMs4N3cvYxFJE67kBPyti2FSt+JpQd5/i7kinChIDtzfAgA==


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

I've received a couple of PMs asking how we are fairing with the fires and passing on best regards. I'd like to express sincere thanks guys, I really appreciate the concern.

Our current situation is that the winds have died down again. I can clearly see the fire from my place, so still on ember duty, but feeling a lot better about the situation now than I was before when the winds were gusting. Here's hoping for a spell of calm and cool weather.

Thanks Again.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I was down in Apollo Bay for the weekend and new nothing of the extent of the bushfire's until on the way home listening to the radio. The last report is the death toll is up to 104  as everyone else my heart goes out to everyone involved. What a contrast Qld is under water and Vic is burning, we could do with some of Qld's rains right now.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Alster99 said:


> The CFA? These people are real heroes... putting their lives at risk to save others... their own choice. They really are heroes.


Very true words......
Looking at the news this morning @ 8am - 108 people, 750 houses, countless wildlife - and all very sadly rising.......


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

To those who have lost it all, you have our most sincere and heartfelt wishes,
for those who have tried their hardest to save their homes, cars and farms and failed, we feel for you.
For those brave and gallant firecrews who are battling the blazes, heat and tragically recovering victims bodies, we have an imeasurable amount of admiration and praise for your heroic work.


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Very Very sad indeed.
Please everyone dig deep and donate.

I hope they catch anyone who has deliberately lit these fires!! oh what I would like like to do to them!! :twisted:

Lets hope these hero fire fighters can get it all contained pronto and get home for a well earned beer and a pat on the back.
I think they all deserve bravery awards.

My thoughts are with all who have lost lives or houses.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Its unbelievable to those who have never witnessed a full on bushfire that so many people could perish because 'they had no warning', as you would think 'surely they knew fires were close and had time to get away'..

But having been up close and personal with one a few years back, it is unbelievable how fast they move when fanned by strong gusting winds. A fire that is in the distance one minute can be roaring up the valley 60 seconds later, leaving you little chance to escape, especially in a small town where theres only one road in and one road out.

I can't begin to imagine how terrifying this must have been for the dozens of families and dozens of kids that were trapped and burnt in these fires. And to see the devastation inflicted on entire towns which have been totally flattened - goes to show just how ferociously hot the inferno must have been.

Scary scary stuff, and I can't even begin to understand how the affected families must be feeling...


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I just don't know that I can say or do that will help the people that have suffered so much.

My wife, daughter and I were in Marysville tue-thu, staying at The Cumberland and now it's gone. I'm just trying to find out anything I can about the staff that were so good to us... I am just hoping that they did are ok


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX4XDi8AABDfgAAQQIPACgqAGAo//96gIABoRTyIeoNBpoNNGhp6gaqe9Sn6TJNN6o/VA2iZMaai7xKZ0B5HwLdlAuSIVfYv4jDS48Da5WUSo1aQIe7HyYaSx8IbRo56wIn+spx2Lu413E1QTsLLa9aGIIfm7lzi6kK3tXaVVZ5+JKKdSPIhfEICxMv4u5IpwoSD8LhxeA==


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Bleak as all get out in these parts.

Incredibly stressful day on Saturday where all temp records were smashed and hanging around waiting for the inevitable. Ok around the immediate vicinity, but had a bad moment when fire broke out a few k's away and if it had of got away...... truly horrible.

Still waiting for news on friends in Marysville. Of course we fear the worst. Impossible to get through to find out.

Best wishes to those still in the thick of it.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

it's a black day.

condolences, prayers for safety and red cross about all I can offer from up here.

strength to you all.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

We were living in the Yarra Valley during the 2007 fires and thought it was bad, these are much worse, glad we moved back to Hobart.

Having said that our prayers go out to all involved, for the victims, the firefighters and the supporting agencies/organisations. I hope these fires end soon 
/rant on - and that they catch who ever started the blasted things, the charge should now be murder instead of just arson. That's my rant done /rant off.


----------



## Danglin (Feb 8, 2009)

My Deepest Condolences to you all from one of your KayakFishing Brothers from California...

Just horrible and my Prayers are with those so Devestated....

Hits home pretty hard, we have our share of this Terror too and this year promises to be the Worst ever...

Hang Tough, get involved, it will make you feel better and make a differnce...

It's my day gig, Firefighter Paramedic, and I can tell ya, Your Mates out on that line do Appreciate your Thanks, so let them know and think about voluntering if ya can...

It's valuable training that will impower you to take control when the world goes to Hell....

Take Care My Brothers and Sister's


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

We're still playing the waiting game here in Yackandandah. Everything depends on the weather, at present conditions are good, high humidity and light winds. If these hold (as they are forecast to) then we might be lucky. Surrounding areas are not fairing as well, my thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Bushy said:


> We're still playing the waiting game here in Yackandandah. Everything depends on the weather, at present conditions are good, high humidity and light winds. .


Time to duck out for a quick fish then? ;-) 8)

Keep safe Bushy and if any fires get too close, get the hell outta there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Not much more I can add that hasn't been said, other than for me to join in the collective voice. Unfortunately there's more chapters to be played out yet, so more bad news is certain to come. I know for sure that I will know people who have lost homes, including a few close friends that lived in and perilously close to a few areas I know that have been burnt out. I'm hoping for the best but am bracing for the worst.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck Bushy, hope the weather holds the right way for you and the rest of Vic

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Got an answer from Bushy to my Pm this afternoon and so far all is going well just praying there is no wind shift , so maybe a collective prayer for him and all around him wouldnt go astray


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Cant believe it, it's truly horrible. Many would be already struck with financial burdens which is bad enough, and many will now be cherishing the days that that's all they had to worry about. Put's things in perspective for those of us lucky enough to never have to endure something like that. As for the fire-bugs, I'd like to see them face every single one of the victims to see if there is any shred of humanity in them.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well what can I say?

We are looking at history in the making. I remember Ash Wednesday when I was in NZ and now this.

I was a volunteer fire fighter over there and have been over here for many years. The fires down here don't come close to the timbers that they get there. Well not in Esperance anyway.

Many of our training videos are made in Vic because it just doesn't "get any better" than the conditions around Vic, NSW and Canberra.

My heart goes out to everyone involved.

Like I said, this is history in the making.

I would also like to spend just ten minutes with one of the arsonists in a room together. We would have a nice friendly chat with a nice cup of tea.
:twisted:


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

.

*All OK in Yackandandah this morning. Cooler temps and light winds mean that we are under no immediate fire threat.*



Davey G said:


> Bushy said:
> 
> 
> > We're still playing the waiting game here in Yackandandah. Everything depends on the weather, at present conditions are good, high humidity and light winds. .
> ...


Would bloody love to mate. 6 inches (150mm) of rain would do the trick, dowse these fires and get water levels in the rivers and dams rising nicely. Alas, no rain forecast.

I've been looking at the Burrill Lake thread, and if everything works out ok here, then I might treat myself and join you blokes up there. Would be quite a drive (7hrs), but I've not been to that neck of the woods and it would be nice to have a look around.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

i am in the uk watching the news on the terrible bush fires in victoria, i can honestly say we poms are in awe of the power and destuction that a bush fire can cause, our thoughts are with those that have lost loved ones and our admiration goes for the heroes that fought to keep the flames back, steve.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

The threat of fire here in Yackandandah has been downgraded. The fire is still going, but weather conditions are predicted to be such that (hopefully) it will only burn bush and not impact further on human life or property. Many thanks to all for your support during this ordeal.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to hear Rob and best wishes. I know how draining it must have been. This hideous lottery rolls on for everyone in country Vic though.... very frustrating when everyone knows fuel reduction is the issue and yet you are barely allowed to burn off and NEVER allowed to cut down trees and bush that impinge on the safety of your home.

I got a note in the mail last winter saying that I need a permit to clear any vegetation from our block. We had just bought it and it was over run with feral species - blackberry, wild privet, sycamore, budleja - basically every pest the Dandenongs has to offer and we had to seek permission to clear it up!!! And pity help you if ask for a permit to cut down a feral, misplaced native that poses a fire hazard.....Shire of Yarra Ranges has a lot to answer for as does any other green dominated council.

Surely some good will come of this horror and we'll see a change in local government policy.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

I hear you mate. IMO it's what comes of having somebody at a desk in Melbourne decide this sort of policy. I agree that habitat for native wildlife is vital, however if you are going to let people live in an area (on a block etc) then you have to allow them to make it fire safe.

I too hope that the lessons of this fire will be well learned, alas I am not confident. There is nothing new about these fires, they have been occurring regularly in this part of the world for a very long time (at least since European settlement), but we continue to make the same mistakes. Give it 4-5 years, the memory of these fires will fade, fuel loads will accumulate and the sh*t will again hit the fan.



varp said:


> Good to hear Rob and best wishes. I know how draining it must have been. This hideous lottery rolls on for everyone in country Vic though.... very frustrating when everyone knows fuel reduction is the issue and yet you are barely allowed to burn off and NEVER allowed to cut down trees and bush that impinge on the safety of your home.
> 
> I got a note in the mail last winter saying that I need a permit to clear any vegetation from our block. We had just bought it and it was over run with feral species - blackberry, wild privet, sycamore, budleja - basically every pest the Dandenongs has to offer and we had to seek permission to clear it up!!! And pity help you if ask for a permit to cut down a feral, misplaced native that poses a fire hazard.....Shire of Yarra Ranges has a lot to answer for as does any other green dominated council.
> 
> Surely some good will come of this horror and we'll see a change in local government policy.


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in Victoria we have the most incompetent government in history, without a doubt. I can give you two dozen solid reasons, and facts, yet now one would question the policies and procedures when it comes to events like this... I'm in absolute disbelief that it was well known it was going to be 45C, with severe wind blasts, wind changing direction, and yet the (dumb) policy of "stay and defend" was allowed!! 
This government, no less than the low-life fire bug(s), are accountable for all that perished.
I wonder how long Australians (Victorians) are willing to tolerate this stupidity, ignorance, and bureaucracy, any other country would've had a revolution by now...
Prayers for the lost souls, wild life, stock and pets, praise to the CFA and MFB heroes. This is beyond sad, simply because it may not have been as disastrous. 
I'm not provoking a blame game, just seriously pissed off!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Good to here you are doing ok for the time Bushy, and thanks to whoever for the title edit I could not get it in myself.

I believe one of the reasons they stopped the fuel reduction burns was to help save the smaller animals etc that cannot escape and are impacted on by burning off, however IMO it was more about the Government cutting costs in the maintenance of National Parks and Forests.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

A bunker/basment/cellar would be a wise investment in fire prone areas. If you stay and defend, then realise fire is too much you can retreat to a safe place. 
Poms used them during the war, Yanks use them today in tornadoes, not sure why we don't have them much in Oz? Hot air/smoke rises, earth (dirt), bricks and cement are all excellent insulators, so would seem ideal solution. In addition of course, to clearing vegetation and other fuel from around the house, installing sprinkler system, having appropriate fire fighting equipment and knowledge and ability to use it.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't get me wrong about "fuel reduction" I agree it needs to happen, but controlled. A lot have been talking about it and it needs to happen etc, but then we see clips on the TV showing people and there new homes who have been through fires and lost everything years ago, then you see they have gardens growing up against their new home? People move to these areas because it is the plants, forest, wildlife and tranquility that they enjoy, knowing full well of the dangers. IMO people will always live in these locations because of the appeal, if you are going to clear it then you might as well live in an open paddock or the city (I for one grew up in the bush and miss the forests, now I live in a coastal community over grown with tea-tree and Moonah, wouldn't have it any other way.
I'm with you Bushy, the bunkers would be an excellent option. There should be one in every homes back yard if you live in the bush, the community hall for example should also be one, would dull the noise for the big local ball while giving the community a safe haven to converge to if they are in town or blocked from their home. The local fire brigade should also be built next door with the police station and all the council/government offices.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Robdog (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,
To Jono78, I understand your anger.
But how do you enforce evacuation upon house holders who think they have a complete fire plan. I live in Bendigo, where many homes where lost and indeed one life. Bendigo is a city, what we experienced was never seen before or imagined. I agree the fire policies need to be revisited, and hopefully the Royal Commission into the fires will do this.
I just want end and say that the CFA boys and girls are our real heroes.
Rob


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all.

I am just pissed off with the amount of comments of people saying that volunteer fire fighters are heroes.

Well it's not hard to join up. It doesn't take that much time, and we are a great bunch of blokes and woman&#8230;..not saying that I am the only volunteer here.

It just pisses me off to think that it is so easy but there are so few doing it&#8230;.

Go on&#8230;ring someone to find out more in your area.
;-)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You are right Wattie and I am joining. Found plenty of excuses in the past, but these don't hold water now. As to the fuel reduction policy - it's got to happen. Has too. Sure there are situations as Red and eric describe, but there was a bloke on the ABC the other night who headed up the enquiry into the Canberra fires and he was very persuasive about the need for fuel reduction. He was very bitter about how all his pleas have been ignored.

This continent under 40,000 year old native stewardship saw every square inch of it burnt. Unburnt country was considered unclean. All done by the seperate aboriginal nation states as a green mosaic burn and the country adjusted to it. That was the type of country we took over. The early explorers all spoke of it's park like vistas. White fella changed all that and a new regime of land management took over. We are suffering the consequences of that now. White fella = feral bush = unclean = burns like fcuk!!!

Add climate change into the mix and what we have just been through will seem like a backyard bbq. We can expect to see temperature spikes of around 55 in less than fifty years time.

Bunkers are a very sound idea too. Need to include an air scrubber, but that is no biggie.

Should point out in case my earlier comments have painted me into the ******* corner - I have been a paid up card carrying member of the Australian Wilderness Society for yonks.


----------

